

Show HN: Ruby queueing library built on Amazon SQS for background processing - sidbatra
https://github.com/Denwen/fifo

======
sidbatra
List of features and uses from github:

Features

Built on Amazon’s reliable and scalable queue service, Connections to SQS are
opened lazily negating any initial load time, Multiple queues can be used
simultaneously, Doesn’t poll the database, Rails ActiveRecord objects maintain
state through the queue, Built-in retry mechanism.

Uses

FIFO is extracted from the Mine (<http://getmine.com>) codebase. Here are some
of the things we use it for:

Sending emails, Processing images, Indexing, Sharing to social networks, Cache
management, Launching cron jobs, Communication between disjoint parts of a
complex application (cron, web, processing servers)

